# Ultimate Movie Posters Tournament



## Powerful Lord (Apr 8, 2012)

Very well, read before posting

In this thread i will put matches between posters of popular movies, and you will vote for the poster you like more, remember, a movie may be atrocius but have a much better poster, in that case it win.

These matches will be all made in this single thread, i tried to do a Naruto popularity context like this too, at first i poseted it in the battledome which wasn't the right place for a popularity context, and then i put it in the House of Uzumaki, where it became to gain some steam but eventually disappeared without even a warning for why 

I'll try to make a thread of that type here, lets begin:

Match 1



Star Wars Episode II: Attack of the Clones

VS


James Cameron's Avatar 

Once again i remind you, that this is to vote for your favourite poster, not your favourite movie


----------



## James Bond (Apr 8, 2012)

Both pretty bad movie posters but I'd say Avatar is the least worst so that gets my vote, not the best choice to start off what could be a good thread.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Detective (Apr 8, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> This Post Contains Good Taste In Films



Aside from the gentlemen who I just quoted, there is a bit too much Orange & Blue in the OP. Not a good way to start off a poster thread. You have been unintentionally troped!


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 8, 2012)

I'M NOT GONNA DO THE GHOSTBUSTERS ONE BECAUSE IT'S STRAIT UP BADASS. YOU GOT 2 OPTIONS, GET MAD ABOUT IT OR DEALWITHIT.JPG

:-D

P.S. I love you Stunna, don't Giga Drill my Soul. I needs it.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2012)

My vote goes to _Attack of the Clones._

And use spoiler tags you twats.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 8, 2012)

You're not the boss of me!!!


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Both pretty bad movie posters but I'd say Avatar is the least worst so that gets my vote, not the best choice to start off what could be a good thread.


I like how you didn't read the OP and voted for the better movie.

This thread has potential, stop screwing it up you nimrods.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> You're not the boss of me!!!


Spoiler tag that poster or I'll drill you into oblivion.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 8, 2012)

Rabble rabble, done. -grumble-


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2012)

Your spoiler tag is the tag that will spoiler the heavens.


----------



## Detective (Apr 8, 2012)

Okay people, I am going to keep this thread with great potential(I agree with Stunna) alive by posting an obvious yet strong choice to get the ball officially rolling.

​
Now be inspired and bring out all the classics from the woodwork, people!






....................... Trolled.

Actually, per the OP's rules. I vote Star Wars!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2012)

I like the Attack of the Cones poster.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 8, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Your spoiler tag is the tag that will spoiler the heavens.



Don't believe in my tag that spoils, believe in the spoils that I have tagged.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2012)

I won't believe in the spoils that you have tagged...not my tags that you spoiler in either. I will believe in the tags that _I_ have spoiled.


----------



## Detective (Apr 8, 2012)

Star Wars: AOTC III
Avatar: I

Let's keep this going. BTW, OP, when does a match officially end? When one gets say, 10 votes? 11?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2012)

I think we should change posters when one receives five votes.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 8, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I won't believe in the spoils that you have tagged...not my tags that you spoiler in either. I will believe in the tags that _I_ have spoiled.




*Spoiler*: __ 



WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK I AM!!




C wut I did thar?


----------



## Kno7 (Apr 8, 2012)

avatar gets my vote.


----------



## Morgan (Apr 8, 2012)

I vote Avatar. shitty Star Wars and it's shitty poster


----------



## Detective (Apr 8, 2012)

Damn it, we're tied now

Star Wars: AOTC III
Avatar: III

You know what this means....


Sudden Death!


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 9, 2012)

Clones gets my vote.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 9, 2012)

^ Didn't see that coming.


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 9, 2012)

Anyone else think Stunna was the OP when Star Wars was the first poster?


----------



## Powerful Lord (Apr 9, 2012)

Attack of the Clones wins.

Match 2



Ghostbusters

VS



Jurassic Park

And please have patience your favourite posters will get the chance once the match is over, i accept suggestions, just don't begin matches from nowhere while another one is going on.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 9, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I like how you didn't read the OP and voted for the better movie.
> 
> This thread has potential, stop screwing it up you nimrods.



What you on about? I voted for the least worst movie poster... not movie, re-read my post and you'll see that.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2012)

Boy is my face red. 

Jurassic Park.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 9, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Boy is my face red.
> 
> Jurassic Park.



It's cool bro, I aint even mad.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2012)

both posters are bland and boring (the movies ofcourse are legendary)

I vote Jurassic Park "rawr dinosaurs"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

Both look cobbled together by a 13-year-old who just learned Photoshop.

But I would give the nod slightly to Star Wars because Natalie is a fucking hottie.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Both look cobbled together by a 13-year-old who just learned Photoshop.
> 
> But I would give the nod slightly to Star Wars because Natalie is a fucking hottie.



Ghostbusters predates photoshop!!!


----------



## Morgan (Apr 9, 2012)

Jurassic Park.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Apr 9, 2012)

I vote for Jurassic Park


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 9, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> ^ Didn't see that coming.



I knew someone would say that. :ho

I vote Jurassic Park cuz dinosaurs.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 9, 2012)

Ghostbusters rapes Jurassic Park, fools!


----------



## Detective (Apr 9, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Ghostbusters rapes Jurassic Park, fools!



I know, what is this tomfoolery I see occurring before my very own laptop screen!

I vote Jurassic Par-

[YOUTUBE]4MjuEqaSWmk[/YOUTUBE]

Dinosaurs aren't going to save you people when there is something strange in your neighbourhood!


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 9, 2012)

When Vince Glortho, Keymaster of Gozer is wreaking havoc in your hood...a Tyrannosaurs Rex isn't gonna do any good.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2012)

That may be, but a poster with a T-Rex on it > a poster with a ghost on it. Fact.


----------



## Morgan (Apr 9, 2012)

^ Not just any ghost. A cheap looking one.


----------



## Detective (Apr 9, 2012)

Stunna said:


> That may be, but a poster with a T-Rex on it > a poster with a ghost on it. Fact.





morganmorgy said:


> ^ Not just any ghost. A cheap looking one.



Not when that ghost is the representation of the only thing acting as a line of defense between you and the Stay Puft Marshmallow Man.


​


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 10, 2012)

Detective said:


> Not when that ghost is the representation of the only thing acting as a line of defense between you and the Stay Puft Marshmallow Man.
> 
> 
> ​



Forums newbies these days man...I swear.


----------



## Detective (Apr 10, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Forums newbies these days man...I swear.



Their supposed lack of fear and desensitization is only due to not growing up in an era where the horrors of television/film were not downgraded to a level where kids could laugh it off.


----------



## Grape (Apr 10, 2012)

Ghost Busters poster > JP




Detective said:


> Not when that ghost is the representation of the only thing acting as a line of defense between you and the Stay Puft Marshmallow Man.
> 
> 
> ​




I always thought they were saying "State Puff" 

 Though I haven't seen it since I was maybe seven, so I might not be remembering what I heard or misheard 19 years later.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 10, 2012)

I'd have to say Ghostbusters and Jurassic Park movie posters are equal as they are both very simple looking but extremely amazing looking posters.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Apr 10, 2012)

Jurassic Park wins

Round 3



Indiana Jones and the Raiders of the Lost Arc

VS


Star Wars Episode V: The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## Stunna (Apr 10, 2012)

I gotta go with _Empire._ It's just more exciting.


----------



## Morgan (Apr 10, 2012)

Both are so crappy looking. *sighs* "The Star Wars Saga Continues"- Empire. This poster adds more to the imagination.


----------



## Grape (Apr 10, 2012)

I hate to vote for anything Star Wars, but it's better than Harrison Ford man boob.

SW>IJ


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm gonna go with Indiana Jones.


Edit: NO MORE STARWARS POSTERS, THEY'RE ALL THE SAME!


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 10, 2012)

This is a hard one. They're both pretty awesome. But I guess I'm going with _Empire_, since it's just slightly more intense and exciting.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 10, 2012)

^ DIDN'T SEE THAT COMING!


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 10, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> ^ DIDN'T SEE THAT COMING!


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 10, 2012)

I'll be reppin' you when the day resets hahaha.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Apr 12, 2012)

Star Wars wins again.

Round 3


Inception vs The Dark Knight


----------



## Stunna (Apr 12, 2012)

Inception

And spoiler tag, please.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 12, 2012)

They're both the goddamn same dude. Joker rapes this. Dark Knight wins.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 12, 2012)

Hard choice, They both have a chaotic feeling to them.

I  like drowning city poster. but Joker with a card in one hand, knife in another while walking in the middle of the street like that...

I'll just make it easy on myself and choose the dark Knight.


----------



## Jena (Apr 12, 2012)

_Inception_.

The other TDK posters were better.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 12, 2012)

Dark Knight


----------



## James Bond (Apr 12, 2012)

Dark Knight poster rapes.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 12, 2012)

I find a lone gunman standing in a flooded city much more interesting.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 12, 2012)

TDK rapes


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 12, 2012)

The inception poster even says "from the makers of The Dark knight"

so you can think..."woah, these guys know what their doing"


----------



## Detective (Apr 12, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> The inception poster even says "from the makers of The Dark knight"
> 
> so you can think..."woah, these guys know what their doing"



This guy's logic just checkmated the shit out of any chance that Inception had to win. I approve of this line of thought.


----------

